# Using the Kindle to Check Gmail



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,

I'm sure it's probably been asked already, but I can't seem to be able to check my gmail account on my Kindle...no matter what I do.  I can't check my hotmail either, but I expected that...and my Yahoo! (yes, I have a lot of email addresses) is the only one that works.  If you can check Google stuff on the Kindle, I'm sure checking Gmail won't be that different.  So can anyone help me?  I just got my Kindle a few weeks ago (been testing it out during a trip), so everything is still a bit new to me.

Thanks.

Tris


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you using the mobile version of Gmail? http://m.gmail.com I get the best results that way.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have used both and neither works, even the mobile version.. it did for a while and now its a nightmare. I have offically given up on every seeing my Gmail on the kindle anymore..


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi quickfics! I tried the http://m.gmail.com, but just like Patrizia it didn't work for me...at all. I just get an error message saying my actions or the website was invalid.

Thanks for the input!

Tris


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

(Bad word.) To be honest, it's been a while since I used the Kindle to access Gmail. Google may be playing Funky Chicken with the Javascript again.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Try this: 
Log on to your Gmail account with your computer. 

At the bottom of the Gmail screen click the link for ‘basic HTML’. 

Now look at the top and click ‘Set basic HTML as default view.’


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff

I did do that.. NADA.. it does not seem to want to access it.. no luck at all trying to get it to work.. but thanks for the tip anyway


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Arts&History Fan posted this in the FAQ thread earlier today:

I've used my gmail account but last night I remembered while almost asleep that I had not checked a yahoo account that i reserve for special questions, so I put my Kindle into Basic Web mode and went to http://yahoo.com/m (which brings up the mobile-formatted features) and chose 'mail' and then I input my user ID and password (which is remembered until a reset). I found an answer waiting there and then I replied to it.

Since the keyboard is hardly ideal for a longer email, my email was only 3 sentences, but it did what I needed and I didn't have to get up and go out to turn on the computer in another room etc. It's like a little magic gadget sometimes.

The Yahoo mail worked much better than the gmail has, on my Kindle, in that it responds faster and doesn't balk when sending, which the gmail has, on occasion.

Credit to A&HF for this tip!

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL I love the idea but I don't use yahoo mail... so that does tend to be a problem ... but I am glad it worked for you.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess I will just have to make due with my Yahoo! mail (oh well).  I don't use my Gmail that much anyway...

Thanks for trying to help Sir Sterndale Bennett!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Got it.

For Google (gmail) the correct address is _m.gmail.com_. *For gmail, you need to have Javascript enabled* in your Kindle browser settings. From the browser, use the scrollwheel to click *Menu -> Settings - Javascript (enable)*.

I have started a thread with web browsing tips, please check it out:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=248.0


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have done that pidgeon.. no luck.. not sure why but I have used that address to no avail.. it hates me


----------

